

Ask HN: Where to find iOS developers? - martinshen

Hi HN,<p>I'm wondering where the best place to find contract (or full time) iOS developers. We are looking for a candidate who has some iOS experience before. All views are done in illustrator and we can slice them appropriately.<p>Anyone interested? Anyone know anywhere other than eLance or oDesk (or have specific people they'd recommend)?
======
rpwilcox
Here is not a bad place.

There's also the HN Freelancers Google Doc
([https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0AlD_6iEb8Ed9dGs...](https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0AlD_6iEb8Ed9dGs3clVJYi0yYVBka181Z0ZKRW9kQ0E&hl=en_US))
- it lists ALL the contractors.

I'm also on that list, BTW :)

------
allwein
I might be interested. Shoot me an email (check my profile) and a quick
description and we'll see if it's something that I'd be interested and willing
to tackle. If not, I might be able to refer you to others.

------
JoeCortopassi
Check my profile (email and example of an app on the app store). Not sure what
your looking for, but I might be able to at least help you refine your vision.

------
abbasmehdi
There is a monthly HN freelancer thread you might want to look it.

